# What would you carry in this?



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I have a SOG Flash II (the original version), that's a pocket knife. Fasteners started falling off after many years but SOG replaced them for free. With that, I want to tie a paracord lanyard on it so I don't misplace it for months on end like usual!








Two of my kids want to help because they are crafty and into preparedness. We practiced a few weaves but I'm interested in a few that can encapsulate an object. Like this one:








So I thought, I could buy one of these from Amazon. It's 2-1/2 inches long, 3/4 inch diameter. It is aluminum with an interior plastic coating. This would not be a daily thing, but something to access in an emergency. Like a fire starter.








Any ideas of what you would put in one of these? You folks are crafty. Maybe something for fire starting, aqua tabs, etc...?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hawkmiles said:


> So, I have a SOG Flash II (the original version), that's a pocket knife. Fasteners started falling off after many years but SOG replaced them for free. With that, I want to tie a paracord lanyard on it so I don't misplace it for months on end like usual!
> View attachment 18469
> 
> 
> ...


Compressed toilet paper. About 3/4" in dia.

https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Wet-Towel-Coin-Tissue-500pc/dp/B00L82AI7O/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_121_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HSAHMR3K1T8TJ4TGX5NS


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Might be hard to dig tinder out of those. I like the tp idea. Maybe meds? Ibuprophen, a small roll of moleskin, and a small tube of neosporin?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

There are many possibilities. I like the compressed tp idea. When I first looked at it, I thought matches.

Here is an idea. Every time you wish you had something that you don't have, make note of it. Of course, in a SHTF situation, it will be different.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one of those.
I carry it so I can put my hearing aids in it if I need to remove them during the day.
I know that's not what you had in mind but that's what I use it for.
Crush one hearing aid and you look for something to protect them.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I usually buy things I have a use for. Seems odd to create an idea to buy something.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

0.02 liters of Bourbon. Then you can have one last shot while you watch the world burn.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Matches.
Compressed TP.
Paper money
Fishing line and hooks.
Thread and needles.
Tube of gun oil.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Matches.
> Compressed TP.
> Paper money
> Fishing line and hooks.
> ...


Ummmm, did you read the part about it being 2 1/2" long and 3/4" in diameter? Nice try, but somehow I don't think all that is gonna fit in there!!! :scratch I know what ya meant....just bein' a smartass....which is better than bein' a dumbazz, or so they tell me! You have a good one!! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmm, did you read the part about it being 2 1/2" long and 3/4" in diameter? Nice try, but somehow I don't think all that is gonna fit in there!!! :scratch I know what ya meant....just bein' a smartass....which is better than bein' a dumbazz, or so they tell me! You have a good one!! :2thumb::beercheer:


Those would fit. Just not all at once. you could always have multiple tubes.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Cut a piece of sandpaper to fit inside and put it inside, The sand paper should be facing the out away from the center. Fill the center with strike anywhere matches. You will get more in if you put a bunch nose down and the rest nose up. A second could store sonic ear protectors (or another brand) heading is a good thing.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

hawkmiles said:


> So, I have a SOG Flash II (the original version), that's a pocket knife. Fasteners started falling off after many years but SOG replaced them for free. With that, I want to tie a paracord lanyard on it so I don't misplace it for months on end like usual!
> View attachment 18469
> 
> 
> ...


I keep spare BP meds in one in the first aid kit in my GHB


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

the three big "A"s of the survivalist:
Amphetamines, aspirins, antibiotics.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> the three big "A"s of the survivalist:
> Amphetamines, aspirins, antibiotics.


Amphetamines? Sounds like trouble to me. But I live a boring life with no mood altering liquids or pills or whatever.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Amphetamines? Sounds like trouble to me. But I live a boring life with no mood altering liquids or pills or whatever.


Go pills on an extended mission can be a life saver. Tired people make mistakes. Caffeine pills or even coffee beans can be a good substitute.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> Amphetamines? Sounds like trouble to me. But I live a boring life with no mood altering liquids or pills or whatever.


Kind of.... military uses Dexedrine which is an amphetamine - but more in line with adderol (ADHD) than crystal meth. Is it addictive? Yes. Is it controlled like highly addictive narcotics yes. But there are some circumstances where the military views fatigue as a worse enemy. And the military does tend to shy away from trying potentially dangerous drugs on its people. They tend to calculate risk, not avoid it.

It's become an issue recently because pilots in Afghanistan dropped on civilians faced charges and said the pill use impaired their judgement. Others now have claimed long term sleep disorders. We really don't know long term effects, because there isn't too many groups that are legally allowed to use these medications. I knew a few ER docs that prescribed to each other after deployments. They loved pharmacologically choosing to be away or asleep. Go pills for night shift and ambien for breakfast. Sadly, they weren't the smartest bunch and I'm not sure their choices made them any smarter.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok. I'll say it.

Herbal medicine.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Just a little perspective from snl on what you can put in there.


----------

